
Linux: *Almost* Always Add Swap Space - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/linux-performance-almost-always-add-swap-space/
======
LinuxBender
Counter-point, why swap is almost never required. [1] We don't have swap on
over 30k servers. If you must use it, ensure it is encrypted.

[1] -
[https://github.com/ohdns/sysctl_and_thp_test](https://github.com/ohdns/sysctl_and_thp_test)

~~~
sevensor
I don't configure my desktop machines with swap. They have a ton of memory
relative to my needs. I rarely crack 10%. I could fit all of /usr in ram with
gigabytes to spare. If the OOM reaper hits, it's because I really screwed up.
That's the kind of thing I want to know right away anyhow.

------
TwoNineFive
Yes it's a tech advert blog post, don't bother.

My personal experience is that there are situations where you want to
completely disable swap on Linux. Workstations/desktops with large RAM (16GB
or more) can see awful swapping when it comes time to close/restart
Chromium/Firefox after long periods of use, and I've seen more than one
instance where some large-RAM server application which needed to be completely
restarted every 24-hours or more.

Swap is usually good, but not always.

